# NGO's in Dubai



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Do anyone knows NGO's in dubai where i can apply? I am really interested working with them.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Emirates Environmental Group,
Emirates Marine Environmental Group,
Dubai Quality Group


----------

